# Whatz wrong w/ my reds???



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Two of my reds looks very depressed...they tend to stay in one place and not even trying to move...their always tip their head down...they do eat...but i've never seen this sort of behavior before...they do look sick...i'm worry...anyone has any idea????

Ammonia: .5
PH: is off the roof...

I'll do a 40% water change today...

here are some pix...

both have been like this for a few days...


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

does that front piranha have fin rot? add a little salt to the tank, it might help. It helped with the healing of my fish.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Herez another pic...what the heck is the thing under his eye...and that white line...

Help please!!!!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Hehehe I just said:


> does that front piranha have fin rot? add a little salt to the tank, it might help. It helped with the healing of my fish.


 No...I don't think they have fin rot...they just fight a bit much...I tried to treat them w/ Ampecillex...but that $hit didn't work...i wanna wait a little bit then start another treatment...I have a hospital tank...but I'm treating another fish at the moment...I just bought these guys...and they came in like this...I don't mind treating them...but i don't wanna see them die....


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

look like theyve got a fungus deases also... go to your lfs and describe the tin layer and the rin rot and he will haelp you getting the right medecation... i hope theyll be alright...


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

those white lines might be fungus from ammonia or something, did you use salt too? It's wierd, but salt heals wounds quickly, i used it for when i had a cut in my mouth.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

When I had my 3 8 inchers one of mine looked exactly like that!! Looks as if he has a film all over him, right? Well I did a 30 % water change and added salt one time ( Alot more than I should have) and he was fine in a couple of days. Do yours eat when they look like this, cause mine was real bad, and wouldn't even touch food.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Ammonia: .5
> PH: is off the roof...


How high is off the roof? Your fish may be suffering from ammonia toxicity. At high pH, even low levels of ammonia can be deadly. This would explain the excess body slime. The wounds look like battle scars, especially that clean line that runs across cheek area.

Why is your pH so high? The most important thing right now is to bring the ammonia to 0 (do water changes). Ammo-chips will not help much due to the high pH.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

DonH...I'm sure itz not a battle wound...especially the white line...it seems a little fluffy...both are eating well...
The pH level is up around 6...I just did a water change 3-4days ago

I'll do a water change as soon as I can and add some salts...I'll keep an update...thankx for the advise everyone...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

A pH of 6 is very low... not high. In that case, it might have been a sharp drop in pH that's causing the skin condition. What's the pH of your tap water?

Those wounds could be from a secondary infection that started out as cuts/scrapes.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh yah...thatz what i meant about my pH...i just tested the tab water's pH...itz around 7.6

OK...I just did a 40% water change...added some AMMO-LOCK 2, and stuff to remove Chlorine (Start Right)...and added 1 tea spoon of salt for every 5gl...I'll do another test in a few hours...


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Also make sure you dont depend on the ammo lock 2 as a permanent or definite solution. Same product I use and it is good, but it is only meant to neutralize most of the ammonia into a non-harmful state whilst you are getting ready to properly maintain the water perameters in the tank (i.e. water changes)


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Jonas said:


> Also make sure you dont depend on the ammo lock 2 as a permanent or definite solution. Same product I use and it is good, but it is only meant to neutralize most of the ammonia into a non-harmful state whilst you are getting ready to properly maintain the water perameters in the tank (i.e. water changes)


 I C...thankx much man...

UPDATE...

pH: 6.6 (still very low...but I just did a water changed...how do I bring it up???...I have a "pH UP (liquid)" and "Raise pH(powder)"...Will it help if I use these????

Ammonia: .5-1

but the good news is...one of those two fish is now...more or less...back to normal (the one w/ white line accross his face)...and the other one looks a little better...

Any other opinions???


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

up tha temp.. sorry to repeat..if already said.. and also i feel fo' ya!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't add anything. Just continue with the water changes on a weekly basis.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

my ph went down to 5 for a week or 2 they where fine a little sketchy i use proper ph 7.0 now they see more activ


----------

